# Van de regen in de drup/drop



## eno2

hits google: 46700/6360

Ik gebruik drop. Wellicht Vlaams? Voor Nederlanders is drop immers zoethout. Niettemin is drup en drop synoniem volgens Van Dale. 

Wat zal het dan zijn? Beide correct of alleen drup correct?


----------



## Peterdg

Ik gebruik ook "drop" in deze uitdrukking, maar ik denk ook dat ik dat *enkel* hier gebruik.


----------



## Suehil

Ik gebruik altijd 'drup'.


----------



## YellowOnline

<- drop


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_drup _ja..


----------



## YellowOnline

Wel, het lijkt eenvoudig te zijn op het forum: in NL drup, in B drop. Maar schijn bedriegt: als ik creatief ben met Google operatoren en filter naar land én er de artikels uitvis over drop dan wel drup:

- Absoluut zijn er 1770 vermeldingen voor "drup" in België en 32500 in Nederland
- Absoluut zijn er 2860 vermeldingen voor "drop" in België en 52900 in Nederland
- In België is 38.2% "drup" en 61.8% "drop"
- In Nederland is 38.1% "drup" en 61.9% "drop"

Met andere woorden: de verdeling drup/drop in beide landen is nagenoeg identiek, nl. 2/3. Daarmee is "drop" de grote winnaar over de landsgrenzen heen 

Volledigheidshalve: gewogen naar bevolking komt de uitdrukking zelf in Nederland veel meer voor - 6 keer meer zelfs. Terwijl een 50%/50% verhouding verwacht zou worden is die in werkelijkheid 16%/84%.

Zoals gewoonlijk is kwantificatie van woordenschat met Google verre van perfect - zeker niet zonder veel tijd in filtering te steken. Desalniettemin is het, mijn inziens, wel indicatief.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb geen verstand van al dat gefilter. Ik kan het dan ook niet volgen. Hoe sluit je de andere betekenis van "drop" uit? 
De volledige  uitdrukking zelf met drup komt wel 7,34 keer meer voor.


----------



## Suehil

Dr. F.A. Stoett, in "Nederlandsche Spreekwoorden, Uitdrukkingen en Gezegden"  geeft alleen maar 'drup'.


----------



## eno2

Suehil said:


> Dr. F.A. Stoett, in "Nederlandsche Spreekwoorden, Uitdrukkingen en Gezegden"  geeft alleen maar 'drup'.


Verouderde discriminatie? Neen. Ook  spreekwoorden.nl geeft enkel drup.


----------



## YellowOnline

In het Middelnederlands is de drop de plaats onder een dakgoot (De Vries, 1971). Waarschijnlijk is men door associatie met 'druppel' 'drup' beginnen gebruiken toen het woord 'drop' in onbruik geraakte.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Wel, het lijkt eenvoudig te zijn op het forum: in NL drup, in B drop. Maar schijn bedriegt: als ik creatief ben met Google operatoren en filter naar land én er de artikels uitvis over drop dan wel drup:
> 
> - Absoluut zijn er 1770 vermeldingen voor "drup" in België en 32500 in Nederland
> - Absoluut zijn er 2860 vermeldingen voor "drop" in België en 52900 in Nederland
> - In België is 38.2% "drup" en 61.8% "drop"
> - In Nederland is 38.1% "drup" en 61.9% "drop"



Ik weet niet hoe je gefilterd hebt, maar het lijkt me moeilijk om zo te filteren dat _drop_ in de betekenis van _zwart snoepgoed gemaakt van zoetwortelhout_ 100% geweerd kan worden.

In dit geval kun je beter heel de uitdrukking als zoekterm gebruiken. Mijn gegoogel leverde op:

"van de regen in de drop" site:.nl  → 143 treffers

"van de regen in de drup" site:.nl → 320 treffers

"van de regen in de drop" site:.be → 126 treffers

"van de regen in de drup" site:.be → 184 treffers

Het blijft een steekproef, maar het heeft er toch wel veel van weg dat _van de regen in de drup_ het pleit aan het winnen is, ook in België. Zelf ken ik de variant _van de regen in de drop_ wel, maar omdat deze nogal verouderd aandoet, blijf ik er verre van. Dus ook voor mij liever _van de regen in de drup_.


----------



## matakoweg

In Schönfeld's historische grammatica van het Nederlands lees ik dat er bij verschillende woorden een variatie tussen o en u is en dat de u-uitspraak het vaak gewonnen heeft:
Hij geeft als voorbeelden:
drok vs druk
drop vs drup
slorpen vs slurpen
snorken vs snurken
soms met betekenisonderscheid:
stolp vs stulp
worm vs wurm

mogelijk is er ook een betekenisdifferentiëring ontstaan tussen drop (snoep) en drup (water)


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> In Schönfeld's historische grammatica van het Nederlands lees ik dat er bij verschillende woorden een variatie tussen o en u is en dat de u-uitspraak het vaak gewonnen heeft:
> Hij geeft als voorbeelden:
> drok vs druk
> drop vs drup
> slorpen vs slurpen
> snorken vs snurken
> soms met betekenisonderscheid:
> stolp vs stulp
> worm vs wurm
> 
> mogelijk is er ook een betekenisdifferentiëring ontstaan tussen drop (snoep) en drup (water)


Stolp=zo'n glazen halve bol waar je kaas onder bewaart in het stulpje waar je woont?
Worm is het diertje en het werkwoord is wurmen? Wat is een wurm?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Wat is een wurm?


Een wurm is een worm. Of een (hulpeloos) kindje.

Ook nog in het o-u-departement:
worgen vs. wurgen.
dof vs. duf (met betekenisonderscheid).


----------



## bibibiben

Nog meer o-u-variatie: uit het Franse _doubler_ is zowel _dobbelen_ als _dubbelen_ voortgekomen (en uiteraard ook _doubleren_, maar dat terzijde). _Dobbelen _heeft de oudste papieren en is ook het verst van de oorspronkelijke betekenis verwijderd geraakt. De variant met u is later ontstaan.


----------

